# Def Tech sc6000



## kricket (May 7, 2012)

I don't see much to read on Def Tech subs? A bb near me has a sc6000 for $500 opened box
was thinking of buying it to go with my 2x sc3's. Anyone have one of these I would like the
imput, Is this sub anygood?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The DefTech subs are a bit on the high side, price wise, so that might be why you have a difficult time finding much info on them. They do have solid construction, and the amps will often have DSP's, so it's not like they're bad.

$500 for the SC6000 is about half price, so depending upon how "used" it is that might be a good price. Do you need a small subwoofer? Is that why you're looking at the SC6000?


----------



## kricket (May 7, 2012)

I do like the small subs I don't have a large area for the tv room, mostly I use the sys for movies.
The sub was a return after 1 week use so I consider it newish. I kind of thought this site doesnt
like Def Tech because they post unreal specs on there speakers LOL!! But like most of us I would
like to hear some good things about the 6000, could you direct me to a post on this thing?

TY


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

DefTech does indeed tend to embellish their spec's. The subs in particular quote lower frequency response numbers that are optimistic at best. However, they do make some fine products. If this sub was truly brought back after only one week then perhaps it is pretty much new. Is the SC6000 your budget/size target? There may be other options to choose from.


----------



## Jaydekay (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm slowly rebuilding my home audio system and hooked up a new Def Tech SC6000 today.

This thing is a machine! Glad I have some trees and a fair amount of space in-between my house and my neighbors. It fills up my main living are which is probably 30x30 with 12' ceilings no prob.

For the record, assuming that sub was in good shape, I hope you bought it. 

Granted it's my first 'nice' sub, I have a well-tuned ear for audio and I love this thing.. :T


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to HTS, Jaydekay! Thank you for your insight.


----------



## Jaydekay (Nov 17, 2012)

tesseract said:


> Welcome to HTS, Jaydekay! Thank you for your insight.


Thanks!


----------

